# spectical caimon crocs



## joey snakes 21 (Dec 13, 2008)

2 crocs for sale,year and half old,feed well on anything and everything lol,need re-homing asap will separate, open to sensible offers.will deliver for a charge if needed, pm if interested.


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

think u mean caiman


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> think u mean caiman


you knew what he was on about so why put that?

and just for the hell of it 

i think you mean YOU not U


----------



## joey snakes 21 (Dec 13, 2008)

mikeyb said:


> think u mean caiman


that was the wife not me,like to see you say something to her about it!!


----------



## joey snakes 21 (Dec 13, 2008)

*pics!!!*

pics as promised!


----------



## snake boy (Oct 17, 2008)

Pm'd you mate. Do you still have these?


----------



## joey snakes 21 (Dec 13, 2008)

*now rehomed*

these guys have now found a great home.


----------

